

Startup Quote: Ben Huh, founder, Cheezburger Network - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1393583103

======
raychancc
I’m always throwing out ideas, so it’s not creativity, it’s just volume.

\- Ben Huh (@benhuh)

